

Stables and Volatiles - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2012/11/14/stables_and_volatiles.html

======
Adrock
I really enjoyed this when I read it in Marco Arment's The Magazine a few
weeks ago. I didn't realize the content would be freely available.

Apparently another article was also published by one of the other authors:

<http://al3x.net/2012/11/11/alone-together-again.html>

...with a note at the top about The Magazine's content deal:

 _The following was written in August, 2012. It was published a month ago in
the first issue of Marco Arment’s iOS-only publication The Magazine. Marco has
generously allowed his contributors to retain copyright and the option to
share their work on their own sites after a time. If you have an iOS device,
please consider supporting Marco and The Magazine by purchasing a
subscription._

------
thisisnotmyname
I really like this. It reminds me of the ideas Steve Yegge was discussing with
his "software engineering political axis".
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/KaSK...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/KaSKeg4vQtz)

